# Looking for plastics in solid colors



## CabinetMaker (Mar 11, 2013)

I am looking for some "plastic" to make a series of laminated blanks with.  I am hoping to find colors including white, red, pink, turquoise, and black in a variety of thicknesses.  I have searched around the Internet a bit but have not had as much luck as I had hoped.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Mar 11, 2013)

Have you looked at the Woodturnz.com site scroll down to almost the bottom of the page


----------



## Katya (Mar 11, 2013)

You're looking for solid colour pen blanks, right?  I thought Penn State Industries sold some of them.  Or are you looking for solid colour segmenting material?


----------



## mick (Mar 11, 2013)

Exotic Blanks has a fair amount of solid blanks. Also Beartooth woods has quite a few solids.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Mar 11, 2013)

Katya said:


> You're looking for solid colour pen blanks, right?  I thought Penn State Industries sold some of them.  Or are you looking for solid colour segmenting material?


I am looking more for sheet stock of different thicknesses.  That way I can laminate them up into the team colors.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 11, 2013)

Check with dealer carlsievering on ebay.  He seems to have different color materials or might be able to point you in a direction.

PLASTIC PELLETS, PLASTIC SHEETS RODS PELLETS items in Carl's Industrial Salvage Store store on eBay!


----------



## CabinetMaker (Mar 11, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Check with dealer carlsievering on ebay.  He seems to have different color materials or might be able to point you in a direction.
> 
> PLASTIC PELLETS, PLASTIC SHEETS RODS PELLETS items in Carl's Industrial Salvage Store store on eBay!



Thanks.  I'll see what he has to say.


----------



## plantman (Mar 12, 2013)

Take a look at this site. They have plastics in all sizes,  thichnesses, colors, flat or rods. Delvie's Plastics Inc.    Jim  S


----------



## crokett (Mar 12, 2013)

I could pour you some solid color blanks.  PM me if interested.


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 13, 2013)

Look for laminated sign material, pic guard material some are the same stuff. But the music suppliers charge more.
STEWMAC.COM : Pickguard materials

Innovative Plastics Inc. : The Traditional Series : Primary Plus

Scott Engraving Machines

Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Color Material

Also check with a local company that sells engraved name plates, signs and name tags. some will sell the material in pieces with out the engraving. Be sure to tell them what you want it for and have a couple of pens with you. They tend to be like everybody and like have an interesting story to tell family and friends at dinner or over beers.

It always worked when I was building clown props and magic, along with the toys for cage birds to chew on! :biggrin:
:clown:


----------



## MikeBarkley (Mar 22, 2013)

Delvies plastics has acrylic sheets in various thickness and a lot of colors Delvies Plastics Inc. Plexiglass Sheet Store


----------



## CabinetMaker (Mar 22, 2013)

MikeBarkley said:


> Delvies plastics has acrylic sheets in various thickness and a lot of colors Delvies Plastics Inc. Plexiglass Sheet Store


Thanks.  I will spend some time there.  It looks like they have most every color I will need.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 22, 2013)

Delvies cast rods are pretty awesome.  Call them up - ordering online was a hassle for me.  They just had me call them every time anyway.


----------

